# My story in Flashing Swords magazine



## Jaqhama (Mar 29, 2008)

Flashing Swords magazine issue #10 May 2008.

I've got a story appearing in FS issue #10 entitled; Wolves in the Forest.

If any of you like REH, Conan or just a good old fashioned action packed sword and sorcery adventure tale then you'll enjoy it.

Flashing Swords is a USA based magazine and I understand it's quite popular in America.
Here's a link to the website if anyone is interested.
There is an actual paper magazine available as well as a direct download, but the download doesn't have the artwork I believe.

Flashing Swords Magazine

The May issue isn't listed on the website as yet, but will be shortly.

Cheers: Jaq.


----------



## Commonmind (Mar 30, 2008)

There's actually a forum specifically for this type of announcement; it can be found here.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 30, 2008)

Indeed there is.  Moved to Press Releases.

(And congratulations, Jaqhama!)


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 30, 2008)

I second the congratulations. Good going!


----------



## Roy1 (Apr 2, 2008)

A review of Flashing Swords #9 here. Well done Jaqh and maybe your story will be reviewed on thefix soon.


----------



## Jaqhama (Apr 3, 2008)

Roy1 said:


> A review of Flashing Swords #9 here. Well done Jaqh and maybe your story will be reviewed on thefix soon.


 
Yeah I've read that review before.

I haven't read issue #9 so I can't comment on it myself.

I'm kinda of two minds about reviews...what I like, you may not, and vice versa.
It's hard to be impersonal when doing one.

I'm going to be completly honest here...there's nothing that unusual about my Wolves in the Forest story save that the main character is intriguing and you're never sure what he's going to do next.
You also get to see the action from the side of the opponent(s).
Both parties are smart and cunning. 
It's a test of intelligence as much as fighting skills.
The location the story takes place in also dictactes the direction of the action and the tactics of those involved.

As I said before; anyone who likes a good old fashioned REH action/adventure yarn is in for a treat.
I make no bones about the fact that it's a very REH type of story.
I've used a different type of tense than is normally found in sword and sorcery stories...that has already garnered me praise from a number of people who have already perused it. Including the editor of Flashing Swords.

I don't expect Wolves in the Forest to set the literary world on fire.
I do believe that it is true to the original spirit of the classic sword and sorcery tales of years past.
I do hope that people will read it for what it is and no more.

In a nutshell...I wrote the kind of story I liked to read in the sword and sorcery genre when I was younger...I'm hoping that, like myself, other readers who have missed a rousing, red-blooded adventure tale will also enjoy it.

I should also point out that I'm frequently published by various international motorcycle and military webzines and sites. Sometimes I supply them with fictional stories, sometimes true stories and often motorcycle related articles.
So at least any potential readers will know that I can at least manage to put words and sentences in the correct order.

Cheers: Jaq.


----------



## Jaqhama (May 1, 2008)

Ok...

Flashing Swords magazine issue #10 is now available. 
Mine is one of the most action packed tales in the magazine I think.
Full on action from start to finish.

Don't be put off by the fact that it's been published via Lulu.com.
Lulu is the easiest/cheapest way for the magazine to be printed at this time.
All the stories within have been professionally edited. Previous issues have had many good reviews.

Flashing Swords is available as an actual paper magazine or a download file straight to your computer.
Check it out here:
Flashing Swords Issue 10 by Crystalwizard, Managing Editor (Book) in Science Fiction & Fantasy

The actual website for Flashing Swords books and magazines is here:
Flashing Swords Magazine

Cheers: Jaq.


----------



## Jaqhama (Jun 1, 2008)

A Special Summer edition of Flashing Swords magazine has just been released, and I've got another story in the issue.

Perchance a Pendant:
A wily rogue named Crow, better know to others as the Thiefmaster, is witness to the seemingly randomless slaying of an old man.
He watches as one of the killers removes an object from the old man's corpse.
A short time later Crow is in possesion of the object himself...and that's when thing's really start to get interesting.

Flashing Swords Magazine

My last story in issue #10 of Flashing Swords got a fairly good review from The Fix webzine. (Although I'm not sure why the reviewer didn't quite grasp the ending?)
Another reader wrote on a sci-fi forum:
*"I absolutely loved the ambiguity of that ending! I'd even say that ending was enough to put two solid handholds on the first rung of the ladder marked as "literary" vs. "pulp". *

And another fellow wrote:
*Dude!  Sorry.  Mate!*
*You wrote Jack Be Nimble, Jack Be Quick and Jet-Bike Boogie over at Pulp and Dagger?!  You totally rock!*
*I don't know if you're still into serials or not, but if so, you might wanna check out **www.raygunrevival.com** .  They do space opera stuff, and they publish serialized novels.  I'm still looking into it, myself.  But Jet-Bike Boogie seems like their kinda stuff, to me, and I know that I'd check out a longer serial of yours if ya did one!*
*Sorry, hadda gush like a rabid fanboy for a minute.  I'm better now.  Welcome!*
*Tim*

Note: I've actually removed my stories at Pulp and Dagger and hope to have them in one complete anthology before the end of the year.

Cheers: Jaq.


----------



## Jaqhama (Jun 1, 2008)

*For lovers of Sword and Sorcery: Flashing Swords magazine*

For lovers of sword and sorcery action/adventure:

Flashing Swords Magazine

And a new S&S book:

Flashing Swords Press

All the stories were written by guys and gals who really love the S&S genre.
Professionally edited and printed.

Anyone who likes Robert E. Howard or Michael Moorcock etc is bound to enjoy the stories in these magazines and books.

Flashing Swords is hoping to become _the _new voice in fantasy sword adventure.

Cheers: Jaq.


----------



## Bill Ward (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: For lovers of Sword and Sorcery: Flashing Swords magazine*

Good of you to post this over here Jaq, I just bought my copy -- looking forward to reading it and FS 10 (finally).


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 2, 2008)

I've merged a second thread on this topic in with this one, thus there may be duplicate information and things vaguely out of order, but the 2nd thread only had 2 posts.

Carry on!


----------



## Jaqhama (Jun 2, 2008)

Highlander II said:


> I've merged a second thread on this topic in with this one, thus there may be duplicate information and things vaguely out of order, but the 2nd thread only had 2 posts.
> 
> Carry on!


 
Yeah great...except the first thread was about my writing for FS...and the second thread was just info supplied for Chrons folk about the availability of the latest issues and books from FS...and nothing to do with my writing.

So that's why I had two different threads.

And SFF news if for SFF news...which the FS info and the two free downloads are.
I'm quite happy to post my own writing stuff in Press releases.

But keep modding as you see fit.


----------

